# HOAP: Anxiety Self Help Group in Edinburgh



## tomatotoad (Feb 7, 2013)

HOAP (Helping to Overcome Anxiety and Panic) is an Edinburgh-based self-help group. We were formerly know as WASP (We Are Seeking Progress), but decided to cease operating as a charity because the administrative burden was too high.

We are trying to keep going using by using social media. We have a blog at http://hoapedinburgh.wordpress.com/ and a yahoo group at http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/hoap/
On the blog I've posted details about how to join the yahoo group as well as any anxiety-related stories and information that I've come across. You can also find a booklet about anxiety that was put together by WASP.

We aim to meet once a fortnight. At the moment we are meeting in the Grovesnor Bar, Shandwick Place in the West End. The next meeting is at 7:30 tomorrow (20th February).


----------

